# HP Smart Array 400i - SOLVED

## wilf

Hello,

I want to install on a server using the HP Smart Array 400i. Gentoo 2006.1 minimal install does not recognise the controller which seems to be based on the LSI Logic 62088a1 chipset. I was hoping the megaraid driver would do the trick.

Any thoughts on what I might do to overcome this problem will be gratefully received. I am on site right now, so your earliest attention will be appreciated  :Smile: 

Best Regards, Paul.

other stuff on the board or chipset is...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hp4k06c5
> 
> rev a02
> ...

 Last edited by wilf on Thu Mar 29, 2007 11:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wilf

OK, it looks like the device is already in the kernel, but marked as a block device (because it is) and marked as a Compaq driver.

Well, that's progress.

So what I need to do is create a new installation CD containing a kernel with this driver enabled.

I can see that I can create a LiveCD with Catalyst from here but I want to create a minimal install CD. Are there any pointers on how to do this - or have I just missed something?

Best Regards, Paul.

----------

## wilf

For anyone encountering the same problem...

I had a quick shufti in the source code for the driver and discovered it is called 'cciss'.

I booted off the LiveCD and Lo! I can modprobe cciss.

This is promising. I should be able to confirm that the driver is in place and working on the target server in the next day or so.

Best Regards, Paul.

----------

## wilf

After

modprobe cciss,

Everything was plain sailing WRT to the controller. devices appeared, fdisk worked a treat, AOK.

Best Regards, Paul.

----------

